# Finally!



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I finally have time to make some soap again! I have never let my soap inventory get this low in the (going on) 14 years I've been soaping.

I'm making half batches so I can at least get a few of my soaps done.

First mold, 4.25 lb milk castile & 4.25 milk lavender:










Second mold, 5.75 lb milk "Mardi Gras" (lavender/mint) & 7 lb milk "EucaMint" (eucalyptus & mint)

ignore the mess on top of the horizontal bars ... that's what I get for putting the dividers in up-side-down!! Silly soap gremlins!










After I get some dishes washed up, I'll put up 4.25 lb milk "Dragon's Blood" and 4.25 lb milk "Patchouli"

Hopefully, I'll have time for Pepper Zest (sweet orange, lefmongrass, lime & black pepper) and "Mother Earth" (patchouli, sweet orange, cedar wood) today.
.
.
.
or I may just knit instead!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I went to the post office todsy to mail out a package for wood pecker and the post mistress remembered me from whe we did a soap swap on the whisk! 

Your soap smelled so good. The kids use to bring me bars of soap to cut them little shower sized slivers fot them to use. I really miss making my own soaps.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh my! That was quite a while ago!


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice soaps and so pretty. Do your molds work pretty good? I have been using wood molds and sometimes it is such a pain to get the soap out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I absolutely love my Kelsei molds!!! I got my first one over 10 years ago and I still use it regularly. I have two 30-bar and two 42-bar molds. 

I bought my first 30-bar mold for a mere $70, the other three molds I've bought used from soapers going out of business that knew I loved these molds and gave me first offer. They are very hard to find used.

I remove the sides of the mold, place plastic on the bottom. snap the sides back into place. As you can see, I use the same mold to make more than one batch. To do this, I tape the divider to the bottom of the mold so nothing leaks.

I also use a vertical mold when I'm making custom ordered logs. I have soaped as little as 1 lb of oils and as much as 9 lb of oils using my vertical mold. These do need to be lined, but a "Quick Liner" is included with the mold purchase


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Your soap looks so pretty. And, I love your Kelsei molds.

I've been making soap since July just so I have enough for the christmas season and craft/christmas fairs I do this time of year, plus keeping enough on hand for the farmer's market. I love it...There is just something special and fun about creating something that others love.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful soap, and I am drooling over your molds! I'd love to buy molds like that some day soon!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful soaps & I too Love the molds. How big of bars do those molds make?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Katie,

Kelsei's Creations.

Each bar is approx 2 1/8 inches wide, 3 1/8 inches long. 

The 30-bar mold is 2 inches deep and will hold 4-10 pounds of soap.

The 42-bar mold is 2 1/8 inches deep and will hold 6-18 pounds of soap.

You don't need to buy the liner that Rita & Max sell for the bottom of the mold. I use either plastic wrap or plastic trash bags.

Out of the mold, before trimming:

*Patchouli*










*Dragon's Blood*











right *Ambergris & Civet* ... left *Citrus & Basil*


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

I love your soap.I am thinking about spending some money and buying myself that 30 bar mold for Christmas 


I was wondering if you know how much an individual bar weighs out at using your 30 bar mold?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

4nTN,
It depends on how much you fill the mold. You need to be sure to NOT fill it to the top of the dividers because you need a vise-grip to remove them.

For my 30-bar molds, I use 60 oz of oil, about 13.3 oz lye, about 28.3 oz of milk. This produces 30 bars @ 4.5 oz (out of the mold). By the time I wrap them, they are still > 4 oz.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> 4nTN,
> It depends on how much you fill the mold. You need to be sure to NOT fill it to the top of the dividers because you need a vise-grip to remove them.
> 
> For my 30-bar molds, I use 60 oz of oil, about 13.3 oz lye, about 28.3 oz of milk. This produces 30 bars @ 4.5 oz (out of the mold). By the time I wrap them, they are still > 4 oz.




Thanks, 4 oz bars are what I strive for.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

4nTN,
What I found about the 30-bar molds is for each bottom divider (count 1 row in first pic, total of 6 rows total) can hold 1 lb of oils (plus lye solution) for a final bar of 4+ oz.

You do have to tape off the bottom dividers so the soap won't leak underneath, but this allows you test 1 lb (oil) recipes!


----------

